# Wholesale Supplies Plus Fragrance Sale



## lsg (Jun 19, 2013)

Two day sale on all fragrances.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Fragrance-Oils.aspx


----------



## FGOriold (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks - unfortunately I have been moving away from WSP fragrances since they no longer sell them in the 8 ounce size.  I always buy a 4 ounce size to try a new fragrance, then move up to the 8 ounce for future purchases if I like it.  I have a hard time putting out $$$ for 16 ounces that I won't use up for a long time or for two 4 ounce bottles (not very cost effective).  There are only about 3 fragrances I get from there now.  Really wish they would not have removed the 8 ounce size.  Fortunately I have other good fragrance oil suppliers.


----------

